# Poking my nose in cautiously



## pipemma (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello! I've lurked here for a while but just registered today as a boat-buying opportunity has unexpectedly presented itself to us. We're Brits living in Switzerland and I hope you don't mind my asking for help in my first post (which I'll put on another board). Looks like a good, lively community here


----------



## Leither (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Pipemma, and a very warm welcome to Sailnet. You are absolutely right that this is a lively community. It is a fantastic resource for sailors everywhere and I can thoroughly recommend keeping in touch with us. As a Scot presently living in the USA, I have found it invaluable, entertaining and just plain inspiring sometimes......

Stuart


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard!! Feel free to ask questions and hang around.

- CD


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Pipe! Welcome to SN dude! My advice is to never lead with your nose - just run in flailing and screaming like a mad man and you'll do fine.

Good luck with the new ride.


----------



## pipemma (Apr 16, 2009)

smackdaddy said:


> Hey Pipe! Welcome to SN dude! My advice is to never lead with your nose - just run in flailing and screaming like a mad man and you'll do fine.


Being of the female persuasion, maybe you can give me some clues how to do that?  :lol:


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh-heh - sorry Pipe. Do you prefer "Mad person", "Crazy lady", "Batty bird"? Regardless - the flailing thing is definitely the way to go! 

With deepest respect and humblest regards, Smack.


----------



## pipemma (Apr 16, 2009)

No worries! Actually, it was the "dude" that rather took me aback  And the name split would be pip-emma as in ack-emma and pip-emma, the old naval terms for am and pm. Thanks for the warm welcome though


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh thaaat - I call everyone "dude" - even nuns. It's just a rare genetic disorder. 

Now as for the day and night thing - I just learned something. Sweet.


----------



## pipemma (Apr 16, 2009)

In which case, that's cool, dude


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I see you have already met the entertainment. Smack is a hoot, but not  completely harmless. Just look at his avatar..........i2f.....WELCOME


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I thought AM stood for At Mocha, and PM for Prepare Martinis (or Pre-Mocha for some). You mean I got it wrong??

- CD


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Damn Pip, not everyone cops a smack attack on their first post, consider yourself well and truly welcomed


----------



## craigimass (Feb 23, 2009)

pipemma said:


> No worries! Actually, it was the "dude" that rather took me aback  And the name split would be pip-emma as in ack-emma and pip-emma, the old naval terms for am and pm. Thanks for the warm welcome though


At the risk of getting yelled at....instead of like a mad man, you have to simply flail hysterically.

"[From Latin hystericus, hysterical, from Greek husterikos, from huster, womb (from the former idea that disturbances in the womb caused hysteria).]"

Ha, notice that the dictionary says "former idea".......


----------

